# Blower motor relay?



## JanLola (Feb 9, 2014)

Is there a blower motor relay in the 95 Altima? If so where is it located? Heater/AC blows only on high...need my heat! :crying:


----------



## ziggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

Your resistor is out. Location under the dash on the passenger side.


----------



## JanLola (Feb 9, 2014)

*Blower motor relay*

Thank you, Auto Zone sold me a 'relay' which I don't think my car has. Going to get on it today. Thanks again most much!


----------

